# 90 Gallon Tanganyika tank



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

My 90 gallon Tanganyika aquarium. More fish to come, but this is what I have so far. I'll also be adding more rock to the rock structures.

[yt]wQ8Mr9FpXuM[/yt]


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Its a beautiful tank!


----------

